# Changer le fond derrière une photo centrée



## paulineraphb (2 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,
Je souhaite mettre une photo centrée en fond d'écran. J'y arrive mais derrière la photo, je ne peux choisir qu'un fond uni, pas très joli sur nos macs d'aujourd'hui. Est-il possible de mettre une photo sur un autre fond de mon choix, par ex fond bleu aquatique etc...?
Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2010)

Avec des logiciels du style Photoshop ou autres tu peux le faire très rapidement.


----------

